

Show HN: Fitsync, sync data between Fitbit and Google Fit - tantalor
https://github.com/tantalor/fitsync

======
tantalor
I created this because I have a scale that uploads my weight to my FitBit
account, but all my walking data is in Google Fit. This script copies the
weight data from my Fitbit account to my Google account so I can see all my
data in one place.

